# Dexcool



## Torrid Red Goat (Sep 9, 2017)

Just talked to Cold Case Radiators. I was told by them that DEXCOOL eats aluminum, and that I should a green coolant in my 2006 GTO. How many of you agree with this?


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I wasn't aware of an issue "eating" aluminum but I do remember some noise about 10 years ago about problems with unprotected surfaces if the coolant level was too low. Also a possible issue with softened gaskets and plastics....maybe that is why we see so many and tank failures in these radiators?

Not sure what to do to be honest. Are you planning on a complete coolant change? Is so, then maybe traditional coolant will be okay? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Torrid Red Goat (Sep 9, 2017)

Traditional coolant is not ok. GM issued TSB to their shops that void warranties if anything other than DEXCOOL is used in vehicles with aluminum engine blocks. Just having a hard time understanding why a company that makes all aluminum radiators would be saying that a coolant designed for aluminum engine blocks would eat up their radiators. Don't forget, the original radiator, and all radiators have aluminum cores. Go figure.

Gonna save some money and get a Duralast with a lifetime warranty, and run my DEXCOOL through it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> I wasn't aware of an issue "eating" aluminum but I do remember some noise about 10 years ago about problems with unprotected surfaces if the coolant level was too low. Also a possible issue with softened gaskets and plastics....maybe that is why we see so many and tank failures in these radiators?
> 
> Not sure what to do to be honest. Are you planning on a complete coolant change? Is so, then maybe traditional coolant will be okay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A lot of issues with damaged radiators on these cars was because of ignorance on the part of owners improperly maintaining them. Example: From factory, there was an additive installed in the radiator to help preserve the life of the radiator and leaks. Issue was it collected on the bottom of the tank and when removing the coolant dipstick to check coolant levels, this additive descried by many as "gunk" was gobbed on the end of the dip stick. Many panicked thinking the DEXCOOL was breaking down and destroying the radiator so radiators were flushed. Owners not knowing any different mixed standard antifreeze with the DEXCOOL and they themselves destroyed their radiators, or dumped their car and the new owner(s) were left with the ramifications of the previous owner's ignorance. 

Some flushed their radiators and replaced with DEXCOOL but didn't reinstall the proper additive like the factory used to help in longevity or to help with possible leaks. Now these cars are older and many 2-4 owners people are having issues with radiators. My 2005 was purchased new. Has 48K on the clock and I never flushed the radiator. My car doesn't suffer from things done to it that shouldn't have.

I have not heard anything about DEXCOOL eating aluminum but I know the folks at Max Performance and they know their stuff. HOWEVER ............ the manual says use DEXCOOL only, there is a reason (internal part proper lubrication from the recommended fluid from factory) this is where folks screw up. Straight from the manual: 

*What to Use
Use a mixture of one-half clean, drinkable water and
one-half DEX-COOL® coolant which will not damage
aluminum parts. If this coolant mixture is used, nothing
else needs to be added.*


*CAUTION:*
Adding only plain water to your cooling
system can be dangerous. Plain water, or
some other liquid such as alcohol, can boil
before the proper coolant mixture will. Your
vehicle’s coolant warning system is set for the
proper coolant mixture. With plain water or the
wrong mixture, your engine could get too hot
but you would not get the overheat warning.
Your engine could catch fire and you or others
could be burned. Use a 50/50 mixture of clean,
drinkable water and DEX-COOL® coolant.

*Notice:* If you use an improper coolant mixture,
your engine could overheat and be badly damaged.
The repair cost would not be covered by your
warranty. Too much water in the mixture can freeze
and crack the engine, radiator, heater core and
other parts.

If coolant needs to be added more than four times a
year, have your dealer check the cooling system.
Notice: If you use the proper coolant, you do not
have to add extra inhibitors or additives which claim
to improve the system. These can be harmful.

I have been reading for 10 years now owners complaining about their cooling system, each time it's because they modified it. Many original owners I know who still have their 4th gen GTOs and did not monkey around with the cooling system have not had issues. IMO do not use anything else other than DEXCOOL.

I have several Dodges. A Ram, a Challenger and a Charger. MOPAR has their own version of DEXCOOL and their manuals state not to use antifreeze as well. Manufacturers spend bokoo bucks in research on what goes into their engines, oil, coolant etc......... they recommend in the manual the proper viscosity etc to use. It's when people deviate from the manufacturers recommendations they have issues OR they dump the car before those issues surface and the next owner is stuck with those problems..........


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Good info. Thanks.
My plastic tank developed a leak and I had to replace the radiator. I used 50/50 mix of Dexcool and distilled water. Should I have used drinking water instead?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Good info. Thanks.
> My plastic tank developed a leak and I had to replace the radiator. I used 50/50 mix of Dexcool and distilled water. Should I have used drinking water instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I use distilled. Chlorine and calcium will kill a radiator. Maybe the DEXCOOL neutralizes them I dunno. I think you can buy 50/50 mix of DEXCOOL.


----------



## Torrid Red Goat (Sep 9, 2017)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Good info. Thanks.
> My plastic tank developed a leak and I had to replace the radiator. I used 50/50 mix of Dexcool and distilled water. Should I have used drinking water instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Never use drinking water, unless you intend to set a timebomb for the cars next owner.

DEXCOOL does come in a 50/50 premix. No muss no fuss. That is what I bought for my new radiator which will be here in a few days. I got it from 1-800 Radiators.com. Cost me much less than anywhere else, and still comes with a lifetime warranty as long as I own the car.

After talking to a rep for Cold Case, and emailing their sales dept, I just couldn't justify spending that much money on a radiator that was going to void my warranty because I use the exact coolant the manufacturer of my car recommends. 

I am the original owner of my 2006, and have never had any cooling issues at all while running only the recommended coolant. If the new radiator lasts as long as the original (12 yrs) I will be happy with that. Hell, in 12 yrs I may not be able to get in and out of my GTO anymore. :grin2:

Good to see there are other people who feel the same way I do about maintaining their cars.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 2007 GMC Sierra crew cab with a 5.3 engine. I still have the factory installed DEXCOOL in it from 11 years ago. It is still clear and have had several people check it, including a GMC dealer last month and they recommend not to change it. On my GTO, seems like I remember changing the green stuff every 2 years or so??


----------



## cynicslullaby (Dec 12, 2017)

I had my heater core go out on me and decided to never have a cooling system issue again. While I am far from never I can tell you this. Evans waterless coolant should be the answer you're looking for. It will not boil or freeze (375 & -40 Fahrenheit ) and since it contains no water then shouldn't cause any electrolysis or deterioration of copling system components. It isn't cheap am sure it won't cost me anymore either.


----------

